# My friend was banned from Hannity



## Oldandtired

And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.


----------



## strollingbones

hello hello...we have a lot of ex hannity board members...i hope you are the exception to the rule....

welcome to the monkey house


----------



## mal

strollingbones said:


> hello hello...we have a lot of ex hannity board members...i hope you are the exception to the rule....
> 
> welcome to the monkey house



Why would Shit all over someone's Welcome Thread?...

Welcome to Freedom, O&T!



peace...


----------



## Dis

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



 Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.


----------



## Oldandtired

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
Click to expand...


I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.

She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards


----------



## strollingbones

no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...


maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?


----------



## Dis

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
Click to expand...


Liberal or Conservative is irrelevant.  Bones is more Lib and we keep her. 

A putz, however, is a putz, and we really have enough of those.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Welcome to the USMB!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.






I got banned from there too.   One of the mods made what I thought was a bad point on the patriot act, I told him that those who would give up liberty for security deserve neither (famous quote) and he banned me for it.



Hannity is lame.


----------



## mal

strollingbones said:


> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?



And if that's True, and you are so Obviously Obsessed with me, what does that say about you?...

Try not to Kick your Cat after Failing to Understand my Point. 



peace...


----------



## Oldandtired

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal or Conservative is irrelevant.  Bones is more Lib and we keep her.
> 
> A putz, however, is a putz, and we really have enough of those.
Click to expand...


Not sure if you will consider me a putz...I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
Click to expand...


^Hater #2...



peace...


----------



## Dis

...speaking of useless putzes that can go...


----------



## Terry

tha malcontent said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend? Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Hater #2...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

who is taking a crap now?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Leave my friend Bones alone


----------



## Oldandtired

Dis said:


> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...



So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.

I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.


----------



## Dis

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
Click to expand...


Actually, that was to Mal, which you'd see if you followed the order of posts....


----------



## Oldandtired

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was to Mal, which you'd see if you followed the order of posts....
Click to expand...


Need to learn the format on here.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that was to Mal, which you'd see if you followed the order of posts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need to learn the format on here.
Click to expand...


Health care has all of us kinda wound up, dont mind us you'll figure the place out soon.


----------



## Oldandtired

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that was to Mal, which you'd see if you followed the order of posts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to learn the format on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health care has all of us kinda wound up, dont mind us you'll figure the place out soon.
Click to expand...


The current healthcare debate is a farce. It will never get through the senate. Real healthcare reform will include tort reform and "across state lines" competition. It will NOT include a public option.

Well, thats my opinion...and I will debate it in the main forum.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I would direct you to my thread then http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ti-hr-3200-government-run-care-sound-off.html


----------



## MaggieMae

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
Click to expand...


Don't think YOU were the target. Unless someone copies the post referred to, you wouldn't know that, however. You can always change your screen format to cascade, but I find it harder to read.

And WELCOME!! Good civil input is always welcomed by me. You have to just let the 'malcontents' and their nasty comments roll off your back. (But I often don't take my own advice...)


----------



## bodecea

strollingbones said:


> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?



You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html



Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  The mods are real adults...not nannies for their favs.


----------



## Dis

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  The mods are real adults...not nannies for their favs.
Click to expand...


GUnny's not real easy to get into that nanny outfit..  Kicks and screams all the way...


----------



## del

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  *The mods are real adults*...not nannies for their favs.
Click to expand...


why wasn't i informed? 

welcome.


----------



## xsited1

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
Click to expand...


She's a liberal?  Did you get your shots?  You might want to have that penicillin prescription refilled.  And whatever you do, watch the canker sores!


----------



## Coyote

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
Click to expand...


Welcome


----------



## JakeStarkey

Enjoy your time here. It's a zoo.


----------



## Liability

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  *The mods are real adults*...not nannies for their favs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why wasn't i informed?
> 
> welcome.
Click to expand...


Have you ever *tried* talking to Del?  ??????


----------



## kwc57

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



Welcome!


----------



## Liability

Oldandtired:

I got sidetracked on my way to THIS post:

Welcome!


----------



## bodecea

Dis said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  The mods are real adults...not nannies for their favs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GUnny's not real easy to get into that nanny outfit..  Kicks and screams all the way...
Click to expand...


I can JUST imagine...


----------



## mal

Terry said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend? Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Hater #2...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is taking a crap now?
Click to expand...


I was Responding to the 2nd Shit Talker... Thanks for Understanding Context, Terry!



peace...


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of useless putzes that can go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am..introducing myself...and I get a response saying I am a useless putz.
> 
> I'm gonna fit in here perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was to Mal, which you'd see if you followed the order of posts....
Click to expand...


I shouldn't Matter this much to you, Dis...

And I ain't goin', Junior.



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terry is not much on facts much less context!


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one "shit" on anyones welcome thread...i truly hope he is the exception to the rule...
> 
> 
> maybe he is not obessed with gay men and shit like you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  The mods are real adults...not nannies for their favs.
Click to expand...


Need a Tissue?...



peace...


----------



## Terry

tha malcontent said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Hater #2...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> who is taking a crap now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was Responding to the 2nd Shit Talker... Thanks for Understanding Context, Terry!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 Stollingbones was responding to someone too...You cannot excuse your diarrhea by pointing out one bad behavoir to your bad behavior. Practice what you preach too! I'm sure you understand!


----------



## Terry

JakeStarkey said:


> Terry is not much on facts much less context!


 Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.


----------



## mal

Terry said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is taking a crap now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Responding to the 2nd Shit Talker... Thanks for Understanding Context, Terry!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stollingbones was responding to someone too...You cannot excuse your diarrhea by pointing out one bad behavoir to your bad behavior. Practice what you preach too! I'm sure you understand!
Click to expand...


Would you like some Cheese with that?...



peace...


----------



## Dis

bodecea said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.  You are going to like it here.  The mods are real adults...not nannies for their favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUnny's not real easy to get into that nanny outfit..  Kicks and screams all the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can JUST imagine...
Click to expand...


No you can't.. He's got a MEAN right boot...


----------



## mal

Terry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry is not much on facts much less context!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.
Click to expand...


Somebody's gettin' Paid for this?...



peace...


----------



## Terry

tha malcontent said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was Responding to the 2nd Shit Talker... Thanks for Understanding Context, Terry!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Stollingbones was responding to someone too...You cannot excuse your diarrhea by pointing out one bad behavior to your bad behavior. Practice what you preach too! I'm sure you understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like some Cheese with that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.


----------



## mal

Terry said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stollingbones was responding to someone too...You cannot excuse your diarrhea by pointing out one bad behavior to your bad behavior. Practice what you preach too! I'm sure you understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like some Cheese with that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...

Some Trolling Requires a Response... That was one of them.

You don't Agree... So what?

If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...

But your Focus is Clear.



peace...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



This is a much better forum. 

Welcome! The grass is really greener!


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like some Cheese with that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...
> 
> Some Trolling Requires a Response... That was one of them.
> 
> You don't Agree... So what?
> 
> If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...
> 
> But your Focus is Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Or, you could consider the fact that you're just an idiot, which would make more sense since Terry and I don't even really know each other, much less are aligned against you...


----------



## Terry

tha malcontent said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like some Cheese with that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...
> 
> Some *Trolling* Requires a Response... That was one of them.
> 
> You don't Agree... So what?
> 
> If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...
> 
> But your Focus is Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

You would know what trolling is, which reminds me don't you have some gay threads to start?  You're such an embarrassment and you have no clue because of your inflated ego.


----------



## paperview

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.


A warm and fuzzy greatgoogly Welcome to you oldandtired.


----------



## JakeStarkey

> *Terry*: Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.



Then *where *is the friggin' electronic bank deposits, sweetheart?  I  live a good life, but more money is always welcome, partly since we are going Machu Picchu and environs soon.

I know you would luv to get money spinning.  Not to worry.  I will watch out for rabid rightwing attack llamas.


----------



## bodecea

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



Welcome again, Oldandtired.  Sorry your thread is being pooped on.


----------



## mal

Terry said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...
> 
> Some *Trolling* Requires a Response... That was one of them.
> 
> You don't Agree... So what?
> 
> If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...
> 
> But your Focus is Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know what trolling is, which reminds me don't you have some gay threads to start?  You're such an embarrassment and you have no clue because of your inflated ego.
Click to expand...


Keep Blowing... I Need some More Inflation!... Talk about NOT having a Clue! 



peace...


----------



## Dis

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Oldandtired.  Sorry your thread is being pooped on.
Click to expand...


Why should his thread be any different than anyone elses?


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> Or, you could consider the fact that you're just an idiot, which would make more sense since Terry and I don't even really know each other, much less are aligned against you...



"Aligned against"... Paranoid much?...

Nobody said anything about anyone being "aligned"...

Classic.



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Welcome!  Have fun, don't feed the animals


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you could consider the fact that you're just an idiot, which would make more sense since Terry and I don't even really know each other, much less are aligned against you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aligned against"... Paranoid much?...
> 
> Nobody said anything about anyone being "aligned"...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


S'matter, Tag-along?  Get left behind again?


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you could consider the fact that you're just an idiot, which would make more sense since Terry and I don't even really know each other, much less are aligned against you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aligned against"... Paranoid much?...
> 
> Nobody said anything about anyone being "aligned"...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> S'matter, Tag-along?  Get left behind again?
Click to expand...


Terrible Deflection... How's about Explaining why you Felt that anyone Viewed you and Terry as "aligned against" anyone?...

Try not to be Predictably Evasive again.



peace...


----------



## mal

strollingbones said:


> hello hello...we have a lot of ex hannity board members...i hope you are the exception to the rule....
> 
> welcome to the monkey house



For the Record... The 2nd Post in this Thread, and the Reason it's going down in Flames...

Just say Welcome and leave your Bitter Obsessions out of it next time.



peace...


----------



## paperview

Like a nose-pickin, diaperclad todder, Mal brings his shit everywhere, stinking up where ever he goes.

---------------
Ignore the pantload juvenile, oldandtired.  I'm sure you will find this board to be a dynamic, thriving & fun community.


----------



## kwc57

paperview said:


> Like a nose-pickin, diaperclad todder, Mal brings his shit everywhere, stinking up where ever he goes.
> 
> ---------------
> Ignore the pantload juvenile, oldandtired.  I'm sure you will find this board to be a dynamic, thriving & fun community.



Mal

​


----------



## Oscar Wao

kwc57 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a nose-pickin, diaperclad todder, Mal brings his shit everywhere, stinking up where ever he goes.
> 
> ---------------
> Ignore the pantload juvenile, oldandtired. I'm sure you will find this board to be a dynamic, thriving & fun community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal​
> 
> View attachment 7954​
Click to expand...

 Drama-Queenism and shit-stirring are some of MUY MAL's fave hobbies...


----------



## geauxtohell

Welcome OldandTired.

You inadvertantly stepped on a landmine by referencing the Hannity boards.  The locals are really sick of hannity drama spilling over here after a less than graceful entrance by a few of us (present company included).  So that is why you are getting some flak, just let it roll off.

No worries, enjoy the board.  The mods do a much better job here than they do at "brand X".


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it never happens...http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/82654-bodecea-has-arrived.html
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. You are going to like it here. *The mods are real adults*...not nannies for their favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why wasn't i informed?
> 
> welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever *tried* talking to Del? ??????
Click to expand...

yes, i have

and have actually suceeded


----------



## JenT

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



WELCOME! 







(and no I don't know them, be nice)


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no I don't know them, be nice)
Click to expand...


^Perfect!...



peace...


----------



## johnrocks

Welcome!


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> why wasn't i informed?
> 
> welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever *tried* talking to Del? ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
Click to expand...



Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.   

I suspect he was trying to shock me.

Possibly to death.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever *tried* talking to Del? ??????
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but as soon as it happens, it's gone...



peace...


----------



## del

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever *tried* talking to Del? ??????
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
Click to expand...


hope springs eternal...


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

This thread has more drama than a Tolstoy novel.


----------



## Dis

BasicGreatGuy said:


> This thread has more drama than a Tolstoy novel.



You must be new here.. This is one of the least dramatic threads.


----------



## DiveCon

Dis said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has more drama than a Tolstoy novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new here.. This is one of the least dramatic threads.
Click to expand...

while there are other threads with more drama, that doesnt mean there isnt any here


----------



## Dis

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has more drama than a Tolstoy novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new here.. This is one of the least dramatic threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while there are other threads with more drama, that doesnt mean there isnt any here
Click to expand...


Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".

Or are you just trying to get your post count up?


----------



## DiveCon

Dis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new here.. This is one of the least dramatic threads.
> 
> 
> 
> while there are other threads with more drama, that doesnt mean there isnt any here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".
> 
> Or are you just trying to get your post count up?
Click to expand...

naw, post count isnt important to me


----------



## Zona

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



Please see my avatar.


----------



## JenT

kwc57 said:


> Mal



MAL! What the heck is your name doing on MY image?

AND WHO THE HECK NAMED IT SOMETHING ELSE? SHEESH


----------



## paperview

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> while there are other threads with more drama, that doesnt mean there isnt any here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".
> 
> Or are you just trying to get your post count up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, post count isnt important to me
Click to expand...

At 52 posts per day, every day,
 for the last year, it probably doesn't.


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hope springs eternal...
Click to expand...


Ah.  Now, that's more like it.  The Del we know.


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope springs eternal...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Now, that's more like it.  The Del we know.
Click to expand...


better the del you know etc.


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope springs eternal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  Now, that's more like it.  The Del we know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better the del you know etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## xotoxi

Oldandtired said:


> My friend was banned from Hannity


 
Who _*hasn't*_ been?


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
Click to expand...


me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.

and never signing up probably didn't hurt my chances.


----------



## paperview

xotoxi said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
Click to expand...

That statement is more multilayered than you know.


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> while there are other threads with more drama, that doesnt mean there isnt any here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".
> 
> Or are you just trying to get your post count up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, post count isnt important to me
Click to expand...


My Coolness-in-Life Quotient is inversely proportional to my post count.


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".
> 
> Or are you just trying to get your post count up?
> 
> 
> 
> naw, post count isnt important to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 52 posts per day, every day,
> for the last year, it probably doesn't.
Click to expand...

wow, i didnt know it was important to so many
LOL


----------



## del

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, did I state this thread has "no" drama?  I specifically said "one of the least dramatic".
> 
> Or are you just trying to get your post count up?
> 
> 
> 
> naw, post count isnt important to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Coolness-in-Life Quotient is inversely proportional to my post count.
Click to expand...


you're fucked.


----------



## Toro

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw, post count isnt important to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Coolness-in-Life Quotient is inversely proportional to my post count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're fucked.
Click to expand...


I'm still half you!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

paperview said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement is more multilayered than you know.
Click to expand...


This is true.  Even with a different nickname, it is clear who you are.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Coolness-in-Life Quotient is inversely proportional to my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still half you!
Click to expand...


i'm really fucked.

s'all good.


----------



## paperview

BasicGreatGuy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more multilayered than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true.  Even with a different nickname, it is clear who you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Coolness-in-Life Quotient is inversely proportional to my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still half you!
Click to expand...

but you keep gaining


----------



## Liability

BasicGreatGuy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more multilayered than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true.  Even with a different nickname, it is clear who you are.
Click to expand...


Really?

I hadn't paid attention, I guess.  

Give it up.

Which one was it?


----------



## Liability

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> and never signing up probably didn't hurt my chances.
Click to expand...


Del:

This just in!

You have been pre-membership-perma-banned at the Hannity.rainbow!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> and never signing up probably didn't hurt my chances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del:
> 
> This just in!
> 
> You have been pre-membership-perma-banned at the Hannity.rainbow!
Click to expand...

correction, the hannity.rainbow.romperroom


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> and never signing up probably didn't hurt my chances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del:
> 
> This just in!
> 
> You have been pre-membership-perma-banned at the Hannity.rainbow!
Click to expand...


i'd like to thank the members of the academy, my mom, mrs. waldron, my 3rd grade teacher, the guy at the arby's drive-up (great curly fries)....

you dislike me! you really, really dislike me!


----------



## DiveCon

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> and never signing up probably didn't hurt my chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del:
> 
> This just in!
> 
> You have been pre-membership-perma-banned at the Hannity.rainbow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'd like to thank the members of the academy, my mom, mrs. waldron, my 3rd grade teacher, the guy at the arby's drive-up (great curly fries)....
> 
> you dislike me! you really, really dislike me!
Click to expand...

damn, i cant rep you yet


----------



## xotoxi

BasicGreatGuy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more multilayered than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true. Even with a different nickname, it is clear who you are.
Click to expand...

 
Who?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I have been asked to keep silent on the identity of the person in question.


----------



## del

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I have been asked to keep silent on the identity of the person in question.



i'll alert the media.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
Click to expand...

 
You do realize that this fact puts you into the same category of those people who have *NOT* been banned by Hannity.

That group includes tha malcontent.

I suggest that you register over there, make a post that says "When Sean Hannity and Ollie North hang out, do you think Sean spits or swallows?", and then you too can join the cool group.


----------



## paperview

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that this fact puts you into the same category of those people who have *NOT* been banned by Hannity.
> 
> That group includes tha malcontent.
> 
> I suggest that you register over there, make a post that says "When Sean Hannity and Ollie North hang out, do you think Sean spits or swallows?", and then you too can join the cool group.
Click to expand...

I have it on good information, Sean does, in fact, swallow.


----------



## Terry

Who cares, this is USMB not Hannity.com


----------



## xotoxi

paperview said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> me. i chalk it up to professional courtesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that this fact puts you into the same category of those people who have *NOT* been banned by Hannity.
> 
> That group includes tha malcontent.
> 
> I suggest that you register over there, make a post that says "When Sean Hannity and Ollie North hang out, do you think Sean spits or swallows?", and then you too can join the cool group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have it on good information, Sean does, in fact, swallow.
Click to expand...

 
We all know he sucks.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

del said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked to keep silent on the identity of the person in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll alert the media.
Click to expand...


They know who BGG is.


----------



## del

BasicGreatGuy said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked to keep silent on the identity of the person in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll alert the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They know who BGG is.
Click to expand...


reuters is on line two...


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll alert the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know who BGG is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reuters is on line two...
Click to expand...

They can count to 2?

Since when?


----------



## Sidestreamer

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



So this is becoming a hannity.com refugee board?

Meh. Welcome to the lifeboat.


----------



## Sidestreamer

Terry said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining, just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...
> 
> Some *Trolling* Requires a Response... That was one of them.
> 
> You don't Agree... So what?
> 
> If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...
> 
> But your Focus is Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know what trolling is, which reminds me don't you have some gay threads to start?  You're such an embarrassment and you have no clue because of your inflated ego.
Click to expand...


Not to mention he backstabs just to start shit. But I'm not here to drag fights from over there (yeah, I'm a Hannity refugee too...).


----------



## strollingbones

no vermin, this is still usmessage board....unfortunately the ex hannity posters dont quite get that....


----------



## Sidestreamer

strollingbones said:


> no vermin, this is still usmessage board....unfortunately the ex hannity posters dont quite get that....



Point taken, I apologize and my hannity.com ranting will stop here.


----------



## strollingbones

no worries. ...hannity rants are fun...they give ya so much material.......


----------



## mal

Vermin Armada said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you continue to be Wrong, and Apparently Incapable of Understanding Context...
> 
> Some *Trolling* Requires a Response... That was one of them.
> 
> You don't Agree... So what?
> 
> If you were being an Annoying Nanny to the Person I was Responding to who came Throwing Shit first, then maybe I would Consider that this wasn't Personal for you...
> 
> But your Focus is Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> You would know what trolling is, which reminds me don't you have some gay threads to start?  You're such an embarrassment and you have no clue because of your inflated ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention he backstabs just to start shit. But I'm not here to drag fights from over there (yeah, I'm a Hannity refugee too...).
Click to expand...


Oh sure, take a Shot and then Act like you Found the Higher Road after getting it out...

What a little Weasle you are.

And a Liar.



peace...


----------



## noose4

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



welcome to the party.


----------



## noose4

xotoxi said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
Click to expand...


me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.


----------



## bodecea

Vermin Armada said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no vermin, this is still usmessage board....unfortunately the ex hannity posters dont quite get that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, I apologize and my hannity.com ranting will stop here.
Click to expand...


Love your avatar of a pirate rat, btw.


----------



## mal

noose4 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was banned from Hannity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.
Click to expand...


Really?...



peace...


----------



## noose4

tha malcontent said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who _*hasn't*_ been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.


----------



## mal

noose4 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
Click to expand...


I did what?...



peace...


----------



## noose4

tha malcontent said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did what?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


you know what you did, and now you are trying to get it going again, i have been avoiding you but it seems you have some sort of need to interact with me, it is unseemly and a little troubling.


----------



## Sidestreamer

bodecea said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no vermin, this is still usmessage board....unfortunately the ex hannity posters dont quite get that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, I apologize and my hannity.com ranting will stop here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love your avatar of a pirate rat, btw.
Click to expand...


Thx! Your whole Jack Sparrow thing kinda got me to look for something like this.


----------



## bodecea

noose4 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know what you did, and now you are trying to get it going again, i have been avoiding you but it seems you have some sort of need to interact with me, it is unseemly and a little troubling.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZ8nBva-MI&feature=related]YouTube - Animotion - Obsession[/ame]

Sorry...this just popped into my head.


----------



## mal

noose4 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know what you did, and now you are trying to get it going again, i have been avoiding you but it seems you have some sort of need to interact with me, it is unseemly and a little troubling.
Click to expand...


Stop being a Bitch, Noosey...

If you are Afraid of basically Unmoderated Debate with me, then I will Leave you alone.



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> Sorry...this just popped into my head.











peace...


----------



## noose4

tha malcontent said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did what?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know what you did, and now you are trying to get it going again, i have been avoiding you but it seems you have some sort of need to interact with me, it is unseemly and a little troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being a Bitch, Noosey...
> 
> If you are Afraid of basically Unmoderated Debate with me, then I will Leave you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


there is that infatuation thing again, too bad you caused all that problem crying over our last debate, i have avoided you you should perhaps fight the compulsion you have for me and try and stay away from my posts.


----------



## DavidS

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity.
Click to expand...


*Fixed.*


----------



## Liability

noose4 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
Click to expand...


It's now a big problem, somehow, that he's "trying to dialogue" with you?

Good grief.

Anybody here can ask anything _*of anyone*_ else.  If you don't wish to "dialogue" then simply don't read his posts or respond.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

noose4 said:


> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.



I was wondering what happened when you disappeared from hannity. I've never been banned from Hannity, I just like it here better. (I've only been here a few days, but I haven't been back to hannity since I found this board)


----------



## kwc57

theDoctorisIn said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me, i got a 3 day ban and havent gone back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what happened when you disappeared from hannity. I've never been banned from Hannity, I just like it here better. (I've only been here a few days, but I haven't been back to hannity since I found this board)
Click to expand...


I periodically go back for TTTM only because it is funny to see the no life flunky wannabes ass kissing the mod staff like good little toadies.  Then I get a chuckle out of a whole group of adult mods spending their day deleting posts, deleting threads, locking threads, giving infraction points, giving time outs and bans and hiding their important retread hunting skills from the mere mortals all to protect the name of their god.  Too funny. 

This place wins hands down!


----------



## Oscar Wao

tha malcontent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...this just popped into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 Wow, you've got the art of self-depreciation down pat!

But really, you shouldn't be so mean to yourself like that!


----------



## noose4

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's now a big problem, somehow, that he's "trying to dialogue" with you?
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Anybody here can ask anything _*of anyone*_ else.  If you don't wish to "dialogue" then simply don't read his posts or respond.
Click to expand...


it is when he goes off crying afterwards, but nice of you to come to his aid.


----------



## mal

noose4 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what you did, and now you are trying to get it going again, i have been avoiding you but it seems you have some sort of need to interact with me, it is unseemly and a little troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a Bitch, Noosey...
> 
> If you are Afraid of basically Unmoderated Debate with me, then I will Leave you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is that infatuation thing again, too bad you caused all that problem crying over our last debate, i have avoided you you should perhaps fight the compulsion you have for me and try and stay away from my posts.
Click to expand...


Easy Excuse... Didn't Know you were such a Dishonest Pussy.

I will Leave you alone.



peace...


----------



## Liability

noose4 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you responding to me? you ran crying to the mods here over our last exchange and yet here you are again trying to dialogue with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now a big problem, somehow, that he's "trying to dialogue" with you?
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Anybody here can ask anything _*of anyone*_ else.  If you don't wish to "dialogue" then simply don't read his posts or respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is when he goes off crying afterwards, but nice of you to come to his aid.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure.  Because when (if) he says anything to the USMB Mods, they hand out instabans or such-like?  

Come on, Noosey.

Give it a rest.  

If you don't wanna talk with him, then it's really very simple.  Don't talk to him.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now a big problem, somehow, that he's "trying to dialogue" with you?
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Anybody here can ask anything _*of anyone*_ else.  If you don't wish to "dialogue" then simply don't read his posts or respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is when he goes off crying afterwards, but nice of you to come to his aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Because when (if) he says anything to the USMB Mods, they hand out instabans or such-like?
> 
> Come on, Noosey.
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> If you don't wanna talk with him, then it's really very simple.  Don't talk to him.
Click to expand...


I had to Check the Forum I was in... He's really Bitching about the Mods here?...

Classic.



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is when he goes off crying afterwards, but nice of you to come to his aid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Because when (if) he says anything to the USMB Mods, they hand out instabans or such-like?
> 
> Come on, Noosey.
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> If you don't wanna talk with him, then it's really very simple.  Don't talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to Check the Forum I was in... He's really Bitching about the Mods here?...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Comprehension issues?  He didn't bitch about the mods.  He said you went crying to the mods when you were getting you ass handed to you.  Big difference.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Comprehension issues?  He didn't bitch about the mods.  He said you went crying to the mods when you were getting you ass handed to you.  Big difference.



The Mods here don't do anything about Complaints, you Twit!...

He's Lying anyway...

I could Bitch all Day about him, and he about me, the Mods don't Give 2 Shits and a Fuck...

I was Clarifying some "Rules and Standards" with the Mods and he's Attempting to Paint it as if I had him Silenced or Spanked for something by going to the Mods...

Bullshit, and he Knows it.

If he wants to Hide behind that Excuse, then so Fucking be it.

I've been here, and I ain't goin' nowhere.

He can Ignore me or Not...



peace...


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Because when (if) he says anything to the USMB Mods, they hand out instabans or such-like?
> 
> Come on, Noosey.
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> If you don't wanna talk with him, then it's really very simple.  Don't talk to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Check the Forum I was in... He's really Bitching about the Mods here?...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comprehension issues?  He didn't bitch about the mods.  He said you went crying to the mods when you were getting you ass handed to you.  Big difference.
Click to expand...



Not quite correct.  He identified that alleged "crying to the mods" thing as a "PROBLEM."


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Check the Forum I was in... He's really Bitching about the Mods here?...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension issues?  He didn't bitch about the mods.  He said you went crying to the mods when you were getting you ass handed to you.  Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite correct.  He identified that alleged "crying to the mods" thing as a "PROBLEM."
Click to expand...


Noose is also Hiding like a Bitch behind it because he Knows Discussing it will get us all some Time Off the Threads.

It's a Weak Attempt at Bringing Shit up the Mods CLEARLY said NOT to...

Gunny said NOT to...

If he doesn't want to Engage me, then he should just Say so.



peace...


----------



## Article 15

*Fellas, please kindly drop it.

~A15*


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> *Fellas, please kindly drop it.
> 
> ~A15*



Will do...



peace...


----------



## random3434

Seems like you all need to STFU about it, and quit bitching about who is the biggest crybaby, and who bitches to the mods the most.   Get it?


----------



## Liability

Article 15 said:


> *Fellas, please kindly drop it.
> 
> ~A15*




I recognize that as a perfectly valid "request."   _Mea culpa_ and so forth.

Consider it dropped.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Seems like you all need to STFU about it, and quit bitching about who is the biggest crybaby, and who bitches to the mods the most.   Get it?



Take it EZ, EZ.  A15 already handled it.


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> Seems like you all need to STFU about it, and quit bitching about who is the biggest crybaby, and who bitches to the mods the most.   Get it?



Already Conceded to another Mod...



peace...


----------



## random3434

Let me have my bitch moment please.


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> Let me have my bitch moment please.



Tough day, EZ?...



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Well, since everyone else already seemed to do it, let me take my turn...

Welcome!!!

..and


poop poop poop poop poop poop


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Let me have my bitch moment please.



DONE!






(Pardon me while I just DUCK!)


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Let me have my bitch moment please.


blame art15


----------



## random3434

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have my bitch moment please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blame art15
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder if a Mod can ban another Mod? 


Oh Gunny?


----------



## Article 15

RadiomanATL said:


> Well, since everyone else already seemed to do it, let me take my turn...
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> ..and
> 
> 
> poop poop poop poop poop poop



Good thing you didn't say ***** because that's a ban.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have my bitch moment please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blame art15
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder if a Mod can ban another Mod?
> 
> 
> Oh Gunny?
Click to expand...


I welcome any punishment EZ has to give me.  

Teacher's rule ... when you do something wrong they make you do it over again!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since everyone else already seemed to do it, let me take my turn...
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> ..and
> 
> 
> poop poop poop poop poop poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you didn't say ***** because that's a ban.
Click to expand...


Poopy?


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> blame art15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder if a Mod can ban another Mod?
> 
> 
> Oh Gunny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I welcome any punishment EZ has to give me.
> 
> Teacher's rule ... when you do something wrong they make you do it over again!
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

RadiomanATL said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since everyone else already seemed to do it, let me take my turn...
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> ..and
> 
> 
> poop poop poop poop poop poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you didn't say ***** because that's a ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopy?
Click to expand...


Nah that's fine.  

You just can't say *****.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you didn't say ***** because that's a ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah that's fine.
> 
> You just can't say *****.
Click to expand...


Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Article 15

That would totally give it away.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> That would totally give it away.



Hangman?


Can I see a "T"?


----------



## Article 15

This reminds me of some classic South Park.


----------



## RadiomanATL

article 15 said:


> this reminds me of some classic south park.



naggers!!!


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would totally give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman?
> 
> 
> Can I see a "T"?
Click to expand...

***T*


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would totally give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman?
> 
> 
> Can I see a "T"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***T*
Click to expand...


Panty?

Thats the no-no word?


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-8RjPW4jsU]YouTube - chebacca what a wookie[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> YouTube - chebacca what a wookie



Clerks. 


lol.


----------



## RadiomanATL

*****


----------



## RadiomanATL

Lmao!!!


----------



## Article 15

RadiomanATL said:


> *****



Bingo!

(now don't tell anyone the combination to the safe)


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> (now don't tell anyone the combination to the safe)
Click to expand...


OK....


Thats just weird though.


----------



## Article 15

RadiomanATL said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> (now don't tell anyone the combination to the safe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....
> 
> 
> Thats just weird though.
Click to expand...


What can I say? 

For some reason people find ***** extremely insulting.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> (now don't tell anyone the combination to the safe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....
> 
> 
> Thats just weird though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> For some reason people find ***** extremely insulting.
Click to expand...


I guess so.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Liability

***** it all!


----------



## del

i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.

that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?

fuck it.


----------



## paperview

I'd like to bring this thread back to it's roots...it seems to have gotten way out of hand.

I want to say Thank you to oldandtired.  He quit Hannity because of me, and my banning.  And that's loyalty.

Thank you again, oldandtired.  







I trust his time here will be enjoyable and I hope all will welcome him warmly.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> I'd like to bring this thread back to it's roots...it seems to have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> I want to say Thank you to oldandtired.  He quit Hannity because of me, and my banning.  And that's loyalty.
> 
> Thank you again, oldandtired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust his time here will be enjoyable and I hope all will welcome him warmly.




Well played...by both of you.


----------



## mal

del said:


> i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.
> 
> that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?
> 
> fuck it.



I was Banned for saying "Lord of the Flies"...

Shit you Not.



peace...


----------



## Oldandtired

paperview said:


> I'd like to bring this thread back to it's roots...it seems to have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> I want to say Thank you to oldandtired.  He quit Hannity because of me, and my banning.  And that's loyalty.
> 
> Thank you again, oldandtired.
> 
> 
> I trust his time here will be enjoyable and I hope all will welcome him warmly.



SO far so good paperview.....good to see some old friends and adversary's in here.

Looking forward to some good debates.....


----------



## Oldandtired

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.
> 
> that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Banned for saying "Lord of the Flies"...
> 
> Shit you Not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?


----------



## Liability

Oldandtired said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.
> 
> that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Banned for saying "Lord of the Flies"...
> 
> Shit you Not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?
Click to expand...


I believe he was referring to the "temp ban" ("time out" nanny-state crap).

If you are who I believe you are, you may have "earned" your ban, but that's misleading.

Neither you nor 'paperview,' under his presumed other username, actually deserved a ban from the recap I was able to see.  

I see it as further evidence of the disintigration of that other place.


----------



## Sarah G

del said:


> i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.
> 
> that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?
> 
> fuck it.



Are you sure there wasn't any contempt of mod going on as well, Del?


----------



## mal

Oldandtired said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was hanned for three days on bannity for using ***** in a post.
> 
> that was a *****, but then i figured ***** them, y'know?
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Banned for saying "Lord of the Flies"...
> 
> Shit you Not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?
Click to expand...


Nothing's "Permanent" at the Rainbow... Except for maybe Tyler Durden or Sunny...

At the time, it was Permanent... As you can see, it's Meaningless.

There is a Formula for Time Off and how Long it will Last as Compared to the Amount of Ass-kissing done to Return.

If you make them Feel like Gods, then you get back in Quicker...

Disappear for a while, and then tap one of them on the Shoulder, and they will let you back in without a Peep.

It's all a Game...

Hell, there are some "Banned" Members there right now ReTreading and they are Fully aware of it...

Yeah, they Know who you are. 



peace...


----------



## Zona

paperview said:


> I'd like to bring this thread back to it's roots...it seems to have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> I want to say Thank you to oldandtired.  He quit Hannity because of me, and my banning.  And that's loyalty.
> 
> Thank you again, oldandtired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust his time here will be enjoyable and I hope all will welcome him warmly.




I am proud to say it took me 15 minutes to get permanently banned from there.  I am so proud.  I called hannity a hypocrite and for some reason, they didnt like that.  LOL


----------



## mal

Zona said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to bring this thread back to it's roots...it seems to have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> I want to say Thank you to oldandtired.  He quit Hannity because of me, and my banning.  And that's loyalty.
> 
> Thank you again, oldandtired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust his time here will be enjoyable and I hope all will welcome him warmly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to say it took me 15 minutes to get permanently banned from there.  I am so proud.  I called hannity a hypocrite and for some reason, they didnt like that.  LOL
Click to expand...


Illustrate his Hypocrisy and you would stay...

I have Done it, and with Rush also... Recently.

Simply calling someone a "Hypocrite" is Meaningless.



peace...


----------



## Oldandtired

Liability said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was Banned for saying "Lord of the Flies"...
> 
> Shit you Not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he was referring to the "temp ban" ("time out" nanny-state crap).
> 
> If you are who I believe you are, you may have "earned" your ban, but that's misleading.
> 
> Neither you nor 'paperview,' under his presumed other username, actually deserved a ban from the recap I was able to see.
> 
> I see it as further evidence of the disintigration of that other place.
Click to expand...


I wasn't banned...I simply stopped posting on Friday when one of my best adversary's in there was banned. 

However, I will admit...I was a retread in there. Originally banned for abusing Croupier after he said something that I found offensive...I called him a disgrace...and after the second time finishing my response with "you are a disgrace", he threatened to report me...so I called hiom a disgrace a third time and I was banned.....so I came back a day later under another name....


----------



## mal

Oldandtired said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was referring to the "temp ban" ("time out" nanny-state crap).
> 
> If you are who I believe you are, you may have "earned" your ban, but that's misleading.
> 
> Neither you nor 'paperview,' under his presumed other username, actually deserved a ban from the recap I was able to see.
> 
> I see it as further evidence of the disintigration of that other place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't banned...I simply stopped posting on Friday when one of my best adversary's in there was banned.
> 
> However, I will admit...I was a retread in there. Originally banned for abusing Croupier after he said something that I found offensive...I called him a disgrace...and after the second time finishing my response with "you are a disgrace", he threatened to report me...so I called hiom a disgrace a third time and I was banned.....so I came back a day later under another name....
Click to expand...


You got Banned for Observing that Croupy was a Disgrace?...

That's like Observing the Sun Rising in the East!



peace...


----------



## Liability

Oldandtired said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware you were banned. Permanenet ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was referring to the "temp ban" ("time out" nanny-state crap).
> 
> If you are who I believe you are, you may have "earned" your ban, but that's misleading.
> 
> Neither you nor 'paperview,' under his presumed other username, actually deserved a ban from the recap I was able to see.
> 
> I see it as further evidence of the disintigration of that other place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't banned...I simply stopped posting on Friday when one of my best adversary's in there was banned.
> 
> However, I will admit...I was a retread in there. Originally banned for abusing Croupier after he said something that I found offensive...I called him a disgrace...and after the second time finishing my response with "you are a disgrace", he threatened to report me...so I called hiom a disgrace a third time and I was banned.....so I came back a day later under another name....
Click to expand...




They have many retreads there.  They appear to know about many of them, too.

You are not the one I thought you were.  (I paid insufficient attention to some pretty clear clues.  Ooops.)

Anyway, I hope you enjoy USMB.


----------



## wvpeach

I don't know why anybody would care to be on the hannity forum to begin with.  Hannity is a proven liar.  If the mans lips are moving he is lying in part or in whole. 

  Besides every once in awhile some hannity kool aid drinker will post a link that goes back to that hannity site somewhere and when you follow the link and look at that forum it's a dull little place with just a few right wing kool aid drinkers posting anyway. 

   So I'd count being banned from Hannity as a badge of honor.


----------



## Oldandtired

Liability said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was referring to the "temp ban" ("time out" nanny-state crap).
> 
> If you are who I believe you are, you may have "earned" your ban, but that's misleading.
> 
> Neither you nor 'paperview,' under his presumed other username, actually deserved a ban from the recap I was able to see.
> 
> I see it as further evidence of the disintigration of that other place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't banned...I simply stopped posting on Friday when one of my best adversary's in there was banned.
> 
> However, I will admit...I was a retread in there. Originally banned for abusing Croupier after he said something that I found offensive...I called him a disgrace...and after the second time finishing my response with "you are a disgrace", he threatened to report me...so I called hiom a disgrace a third time and I was banned.....so I came back a day later under another name....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have many retreads there.  They appear to know about many of them, too.
> 
> You are not the one I thought you were.  (I paid insufficient attention to some pretty clear clues.  Ooops.)
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoy USMB.
Click to expand...


Curious....who did you think I was?


----------



## Liability

Oldandtired said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't banned...I simply stopped posting on Friday when one of my best adversary's in there was banned.
> 
> However, I will admit...I was a retread in there. Originally banned for abusing Croupier after he said something that I found offensive...I called him a disgrace...and after the second time finishing my response with "you are a disgrace", he threatened to report me...so I called hiom a disgrace a third time and I was banned.....so I came back a day later under another name....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have many retreads there.  They appear to know about many of them, too.
> 
> You are not the one I thought you were.  (I paid insufficient attention to some pretty clear clues.  Ooops.)
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoy USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious....who did you think I was?
Click to expand...


I don't think we should continue to discuss the matter as it relates to the other place.  Suffice it to say that I thought you might be a recently departed long-time lib regular there.  Your self-description (as a conservative) *should* have been a clue to the contrary -- had I actually noticed it.


----------



## Liability

wvpeach said:


> I don't know why anybody would care to be on the hannity forum to begin with.  Hannity is a proven liar. * * * *



No.  He's not.

You don't care for his views or don't like his Board.  That's fine.

But there's no good reason for you to lie about him as you just did.


----------



## HUGGY

Dis said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal or Conservative is irrelevant.  Bones is more Lib and we keep her.
> 
> A putz, however, is a putz, and we really have enough of those.
Click to expand...


You are away..its your putz.


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> * * * *
> 
> You are away..its your putz.



^ a sterling example of DRuggy's grasp of language, syntax, grammar and logic.


----------



## HUGGY

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You are away..its your putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a sterling example of DRuggy's grasp of language, syntax, grammar and logic.
Click to expand...


It was a golf joke dimwit.  A clear example of you perpensity to argue something you do not understand.  Have a nice day you moronic fuckwad.


----------



## mal

HUGGY said:


> You are away..its your putz.



What the Fuck Language are you Speaking?...



peace...


----------



## mal

wvpeach said:


> I don't know why anybody would care to be on the hannity forum to begin with.  Hannity is a proven liar.  If the mans lips are moving he is lying in part or in whole.
> 
> Besides every once in awhile some hannity kool aid drinker will post a link that goes back to that hannity site somewhere and when you follow the link and look at that forum it's a dull little place with just a few right wing kool aid drinkers posting anyway.
> 
> So I'd count being banned from Hannity as a badge of honor.



Example of one Lie... Since he Lies Constantly, this should be Entertaining.



peace...


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You are away..its your putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a sterling example of DRuggy's grasp of language, syntax, grammar and logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a golf joke dimwit.  A clear example of you perpensity to argue something you do not understand.  Have a nice day you moronic fuckwad.
Click to expand...


What's a "perpensity"?

Is that another word you made up or an example of your lack of familiarity with the English language?

And your "joke" was beyond lame.  You are indeed a simpleton -- which is bad considering you are already classified in the moron range.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Welcome.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a sterling example of DRuggy's grasp of language, syntax, grammar and logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a golf joke dimwit.  A clear example of you perpensity to argue something you do not understand.  Have a nice day you moronic fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a "perpensity"?
> 
> Is that another word you made up or an example of your lack of familiarity with the English language?
> 
> And your "joke" was beyond lame.  You are indeed a simpleton -- which is bad considering you are already classified in the moron range.
Click to expand...

the moron was likely attempting to use this word

propensity - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a golf joke dimwit.  A clear example of you perpensity to argue something you do not understand.  Have a nice day you moronic fuckwad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "perpensity"?
> 
> Is that another word you made up or an example of your lack of familiarity with the English language?
> 
> And your "joke" was beyond lame.  You are indeed a simpleton -- which is bad considering you are already classified in the moron range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the moron was likely attempting to use this word
> 
> propensity - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
Click to expand...


The word police have arrived..    Thank GOD!    Oh my you sure got me there officer divecunt..

PS to MnM  ...   I hope you didn't get any shit stains on you cute pink tutu when you crawlwed away from your butt fucking to give me a pointless neg rep on a thread you didn't even participate in you useless faggot.


----------



## Oldandtired

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Welcome.



Thanks.


----------



## mal

HUGGY said:


> PS to MnM  ...   I hope you didn't get any shit stains on you cute pink tutu when you crawlwed away from your butt fucking to give me a pointless neg rep on a thread you didn't even participate in you useless faggot.



^For those of you like Bodecea and Noose who like to Throw around "Homophobia" at People who Disagree with Homosexual Marriage and Exposing Young Children to Deviancy, THAT Post by Huggy is what a Homophobe sounds like...

Remember it.

Next time, Attack HIM! 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

HUGGY said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Conservative is irrelevant.  Bones is more Lib and we keep her.
> 
> A putz, however, is a putz, and we really have enough of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are away..its your putz.
Click to expand...


 Coming from a golfing family, excellent reference!


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Conservative is irrelevant.  Bones is more Lib and we keep her.
> 
> A putz, however, is a putz, and we really have enough of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are away..its your putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a golfing family, excellent reference!
Click to expand...


Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...

You can't make this Shit up, People!



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are away..its your putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a golfing family, excellent reference!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...
> 
> You can't make this Shit up, People!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


huggy's a lot like you. 

except he's funny every thousand posts or so.

go figure.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "perpensity"?
> 
> Is that another word you made up or an example of your lack of familiarity with the English language?
> 
> And your "joke" was beyond lame.  You are indeed a simpleton -- which is bad considering you are already classified in the moron range.
> 
> 
> 
> the moron was likely attempting to use this word
> 
> propensity - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word police have arrived..    Thank GOD!    Oh my you sure got me there officer divecunt..
> 
> PS to MnM  ...   I hope you didn't get any shit stains on you cute pink tutu when you crawlwed away from your butt fucking to give me a pointless neg rep on a thread you didn't even participate in you useless faggot.
Click to expand...

fuck off moron
LOL it was funny


----------



## DiveCon

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a golfing family, excellent reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...
> 
> You can't make this Shit up, People!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huggy's a lot like you.
> 
> except he's funny every thousand posts or so.
> 
> go figure.
Click to expand...

really?
i dont think i've seen him be actually funny
but i guess thats subjective


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...
> 
> You can't make this Shit up, People!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huggy's a lot like you.
> 
> except he's funny every thousand posts or so.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> i dont think i've seen him be actually funny
> but i guess thats subjective
Click to expand...


Well, being funny once would put him in the lead over the competition.


----------



## Oldandtired

Wow...over 200 responses in my intro thread.

I feel honored.


----------



## bodecea

Oldandtired said:


> Wow...over 200 responses in my intro thread.
> 
> I feel honored.



You should be.


----------



## DiveCon

Oldandtired said:


> Wow...over 200 responses in my intro thread.
> 
> I feel honored.


there are but a couple others(that are still in the intro forum and havent been moved) that have that


----------



## Oldandtired

I feel.....i feel......I FEEL THE LOVE!

OOps...sorry....that was my hand.

Never mind.


----------



## kwc57

Oldandtired said:


> I feel.....i feel......I FEEL THE LOVE!
> 
> OOps...sorry....that was my hand.
> 
> Never mind.


----------



## mal

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a golfing family, excellent reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...
> 
> You can't make this Shit up, People!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huggy's a lot like you.
> 
> except he's funny every thousand posts or so.
> 
> go figure.
Click to expand...


You are Trying to Win the Most Insecure Person @ USMB, aren't you Del...



peace...


----------



## Oldandtired

Gotta keep this thread going. I am shooting for the record for an intro thread.


----------



## Liability

Oldandtired said:


> Gotta keep this thread going. I am shooting for the record for an intro thread.



bump

Good luck.


----------



## mal

Oldandtired said:


> Gotta keep this thread going. I am shooting for the record for an intro thread.



Again, Welcome to the Zoo!...



peace...


----------



## noose4

Oldandtired said:


> Gotta keep this thread going. I am shooting for the record for an intro thread.



keep reaching for the stars!!!


----------



## bodecea

Oldandtired said:


> Gotta keep this thread going. I am shooting for the record for an intro thread.



I'll help.


----------



## chanel

This place is da bomb oldandtired.  It can be addicting.


----------



## Oldandtired

chanel said:


> This place is da bomb oldandtired.  It can be addicting.



Yep...I can see that.


----------



## paperview

Oldandtired said:


> I feel.....i feel......I FEEL THE LOVE!
> 
> OOps...sorry....that was my hand.
> 
> Never mind.


----------



## mal

chanel said:


> This place is da bomb oldandtired.  It can be addicting.



USMB... The Crack Rock of the Internet(s)!



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she Applauds the Homophobe!...
> 
> You can't make this Shit up, People!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huggy's a lot like you.
> 
> except he's funny every thousand posts or so.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Trying to Win the Most Insecure Person @ USMB, aren't you Del...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


as a staff member, i'm ineligible to win any contest here.

 and why would i try to win you?


----------



## paperview

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "perpensity"?
> 
> Is that another word you made up or an example of your lack of familiarity with the English language?
> 
> And your "joke" was beyond lame.  You are indeed a simpleton -- which is bad considering you are already classified in the moron range.
> 
> 
> 
> the moron was likely attempting to use this word
> 
> propensity - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word police have arrived..    Thank GOD!    Oh my you sure got me there officer divecunt..
> 
> PS to MnM  ...   I hope you didn't get any shit stains on you cute pink tutu when you crawlwed away from your butt fucking to give me a pointless neg rep on a thread you didn't even participate in you useless faggot.
Click to expand...


Guess he likes to do that, as I'm finding out.

DiveCon neg repped me for   _hoping people will warmly welcome our new member, oldandtired.

_Pretty damn lowlife to neg rep someone for welcoming a new guest here.


----------



## mal

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> huggy's a lot like you.
> 
> except he's funny every thousand posts or so.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Trying to Win the Most Insecure Person @ USMB, aren't you Del...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a staff member, i'm ineligible to win any contest here.
> 
> and why would i try to win you?
Click to expand...


It's even Worse when you take into Consideration that you are Staff Member here...

Get a Hobby, Hammerhead.



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moron was likely attempting to use this word
> 
> propensity - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word police have arrived..    Thank GOD!    Oh my you sure got me there officer divecunt..
> 
> PS to MnM  ...   I hope you didn't get any shit stains on you cute pink tutu when you crawlwed away from your butt fucking to give me a pointless neg rep on a thread you didn't even participate in you useless faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess he likes to do that, as I'm finding out.
> 
> DiveCon neg repped me for   _hoping people will warmly welcome our new member, oldandtired.
> 
> _Pretty damn lowlife to neg rep someone for welcoming a new guest here.
Click to expand...

i neged you for being the asshole you are, now quit whining about a neg rep
LOL


----------



## paperview

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he likes to do that, as I'm finding out.
> 
> DiveCon neg repped me for   _hoping people will warmly welcome our new member, oldandtired.
> 
> _Pretty damn lowlife to neg rep someone for welcoming a new guest here.
> 
> 
> 
> i neged you for being the asshole you are, now quit whining about a neg rep
> LOL
Click to expand...

Is that all you know how to do is insult people?

 You neg repped me for that welcoming post and said the new poster "can't be that smart" if he did that for me. 

Nice.  Real nice.


----------



## paperview

Oh let me guess...you next reply will be...another insult.


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he likes to do that, as I'm finding out.
> 
> DiveCon neg repped me for   _hoping people will warmly welcome our new member, oldandtired.
> 
> _Pretty damn lowlife to neg rep someone for welcoming a new guest here.
> 
> 
> 
> i neged you for being the asshole you are, now quit whining about a neg rep
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you know how to do is insult people?
> 
> You neg repped me for that welcoming post and said the new poster "can't be that smart" if he did that for me.
> 
> Nice.  Real nice.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> Oh let me guess...you next reply will be...another insult.


ROFLMFAO

wrong again


----------



## paperview

Hey Dive - 

Peer review voted. 

Your little neg of -51 yielded me over 1200 positive points - from some very kind folks "to make up for it. "

Thanks!


----------



## paperview

But no matter how you slice it - to do that to a member for *welcoming someone* is pretty fucking low.


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> Hey Dive -
> 
> Peer review voted.
> 
> Your little neg of -51 yielded me over 1200 positive points - from some very kind folks "to make up for it. "
> 
> Thanks!


yeah, there are a lot of fucked up folks here
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> But no matter how you slice it - to do that to a member for *welcoming someone* is pretty fucking low.


so is whining about it


----------



## paperview

DiveCon said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive -
> 
> Peer review voted.
> 
> Your little neg of -51 yielded me over 1200 positive points - from some very kind folks "to make up for it. "
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there are a lot of fucked up folks here
> LOL
Click to expand...

Nice thing to say about your fellow board members...of which a number are conservatives.

Always, 
always so insulting.


----------



## DiveCon

paperview said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive -
> 
> Peer review voted.
> 
> Your little neg of -51 yielded me over 1200 positive points - from some very kind folks "to make up for it. "
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there are a lot of fucked up folks here
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice thing to say about your fellow board members...of which a number are conservatives.
> 
> Always,
> always so insulting.
Click to expand...

you got your sympathy rep, be happy


----------



## The T

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.


 
Did the PC Moderators get to you too?


----------



## JenT

you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods


----------



## DiveCon

JenT said:


> you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods


well, you DO have a masochistic streak


----------



## Emma

JenT said:


> you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods



What old mods? You've only been here a month. I don't think any have left. Seems to be the same ones since I joined in March, too.


----------



## mal

Emma said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What old mods? You've only been here a month. I don't think any have left. Seems to be the same ones since I joined in March, too.
Click to expand...


Good Lord... This Internet Message Board thing is WAY too Important to you... 

Since March eh?... You Fucking Old Schooler, you! 



peace...


----------



## Oldandtired

Uh...excuse me folks.....the record?
Please .....back to my intro....
Thanks!


----------



## paperview

Oldandtired said:


> Uh...excuse me folks.....the record?
> Please .....back to my intro....
> Thanks!


----------



## Oldandtired

paperview said:


> oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh...excuse me folks.....the record?
> Please .....back to my intro....
> Thanks!
Click to expand...



lmao.....!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea

Oldandtired said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh...excuse me folks.....the record?
> Please .....back to my intro....
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lmao.....!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Bumping to help Oldandtired out.


----------



## Oldandtired

bodecea said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao.....!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bumping to help Oldandtired out.
Click to expand...



Bumping to help bodecea help me out.


----------



## paperview




----------



## mal

paperview said:


>



That's pretty funny...



peace...


----------



## JenT

DiveCon said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods
> 
> 
> 
> well, you DO have a masochistic streak
Click to expand...


PPFFFFFT, not

I'm just not a volunteer victim and I"m stubborn


----------



## DiveCon

JenT said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, it's kinda ironic, I miss the old mods
> 
> 
> 
> well, you DO have a masochistic streak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PPFFFFFT, not
> 
> I'm just not a volunteer victim and I"m stubborn
Click to expand...

 

you could have fooled me
LOL


----------



## JenT

DiveCon said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you DO have a masochistic streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPFFFFFT, not
> 
> I'm just not a volunteer victim and I"m stubborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you could have fooled me
> LOL
Click to expand...


you got something to say DiveCon? OldandTired is going for a record, nows a good time, spit it out, or are ya gonna sit around and hint


----------



## DiveCon

JenT said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> PPFFFFFT, not
> 
> I'm just not a volunteer victim and I"m stubborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could have fooled me
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got something to say DiveCon? OldandTired is going for a record, nows a good time, spit it out, or are ya gonna sit around and hint
Click to expand...

sorry, nevermind, i guess it went over your head


----------



## JenT

DiveCon said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could have fooled me
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got something to say DiveCon? OldandTired is going for a record, nows a good time, spit it out, or are ya gonna sit around and hint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, nevermind, i guess it went over your head
Click to expand...


you guessed wrong


----------



## paperview

28 more posts to make it to second place.

;D


----------



## chanel

I'll help.


----------



## paperview

chanel said:


> I'll help.


Your sig line is hilarious chanel.


----------



## paperview

My dog would even like to help...

and he wants to know:

* When I get to Heaven*






* can I have my testicles back?*


----------



## Emma

paperview said:


> My dog would even like to help...
> 
> and he wants to know:
> 
> * When I get to Heaven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * can I have my testicles back?*



ROFL!!!!!

Damn! I can't rep you!


----------



## Emma




----------



## Liability

For an introduction thread, the "topic" of this one seems to have been about someone else.

Not that that matters.

Just observing.


----------



## JenT

Liability said:


> For an introduction thread, the "topic" of this one seems to have been about someone else.
> 
> Not that that matters.
> 
> Just observing.



Someone else?

(scroll)

Sean Hannity?


----------



## Liability

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an introduction thread, the "topic" of this one seems to have been about someone else.
> 
> Not that that matters.
> 
> Just observing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else?
> 
> (scroll)
> 
> Sean Hannity?
Click to expand...


LOL!

*I'd like to introduce myself by discussing how I got banned from another board!*

So: is the topic me (intro)?  Or is the topic the luminary fronting that other board?

And if we, here at THIS board, discuss that other board instead of the person introducing himself, are we guilty of going off topic?

Or IS that the topic?


----------



## JenT

Emma said:


> * When I get to Heaven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * can I have my testicles back?*




OH! it's about Del...


----------



## Fatality

Oldandtired said:


> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.



i never got banned from hannity, no matter how hard i tried.


----------



## Liability

JenT said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> * When I get to Heaven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * can I have my testicles back?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! it's about Del...
Click to expand...


LOL!

I have discovered (somewhat to my surprise) that Del has a sense of humor.

And that's a good thing for you, Jen!


----------



## JenT

Liability said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> * When I get to Heaven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * can I have my testicles back?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! it's about Del...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I have discovered (somewhat to my surprise) that Del has a sense of humor.
> 
> And that's a good thing for you, Jen!
Click to expand...


true

but I don't care any more


----------



## Liability

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH! it's about Del...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I have discovered (somewhat to my surprise) that Del has a sense of humor.
> 
> And that's a good thing for you, Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true
> 
> but I don't care any more
Click to expand...



Well don't I stand corrected then?

It WOULD be a good thing for you IF you cared.

Ah.  Precision!


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH! it's about Del...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I have discovered (somewhat to my surprise) that Del has a sense of humor.
> 
> And that's a good thing for you, Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true
> 
> but I don't care any more
Click to expand...


Does that mean you're going to promise to leave again?  And then lie and come back?  Lyings not very Christian of you.


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I have discovered (somewhat to my surprise) that Del has a sense of humor.
> 
> And that's a good thing for you, Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> but I don't care any more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're going to promise to leave again?  And then lie and come back?  Lyings not very Christian of you.
Click to expand...


Oh was that when I started a whole thread about how this place might not be the place for me?

Oh wait...that was you.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> but I don't care any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're going to promise to leave again?  And then lie and come back?  Lyings not very Christian of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh was that when I started a whole thread about how this place might not be the place for me?
> 
> Oh wait...that was you.
Click to expand...


Actually, what I said is I might not be cut out for this shit anymore.. Amazingly enough, that was right after you guys arrived.  Then I figured, why should I leave some place I've been a part of from almost day 1 just because your pathetic ass can't manage to stay a member of any other board, so have to flock here and cause trouble.


----------



## Immanuel

Oldandtired said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fisdcal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which friend?  Currently, we have too many knuckleheads from Hannity, with only a few cool people thrown in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her to say who she is....but she was unfairly banned last week and I am not the only one who decided enough was enough, and left.
> 
> She, BTW, is liberal...and a good adversary for me on the boards
Click to expand...


I had just went over to look at hannity's site.  I didn't really find anything of interest but didn't really look too much either, but if they ban people simply because they don't see eye to eye with Hannity or the moderators, I can't imagine it being all that enjoyable to post over there.

This place would be a frigging bore if everyone agreed on every subject.  

Think I'll stay here and disagree with the liberals, new and old, for a while.  Whoever she is, I for one welcome her.

Immie


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're going to promise to leave again?  And then lie and come back?  Lyings not very Christian of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh was that when I started a whole thread about how this place might not be the place for me?
> 
> Oh wait...that was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what I said is I might not be cut out for this shit anymore.. Amazingly enough, that was right after you guys arrived.  Then I figured, why should I leave some place I've been a part of from almost day 1 just because your pathetic ass can't manage to stay a member of any other board, so have to flock here and cause trouble.
Click to expand...


and what did I say exactly? "I promise to leave"...no I don't think I ever said that, so who's lying...and while we're at it, who lied with a huge neg rep accusing me of plagerizing? 

oh yeah, we forget what we want to, don't we.


----------



## Immanuel

Terry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry is not much on facts much less context!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.
Click to expand...


Wish I was... Christmas is coming.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Immanuel said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry is not much on facts much less context!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wish I was... Christmas is coming.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

hell, i wish someone would pay me for my posts
LOL


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever *tried* talking to Del? ??????
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
Click to expand...


Are you sure shock treatments won't do you some good?  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not a paid blog spin doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was... Christmas is coming.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell, i wish someone would pay me for my posts
> LOL
Click to expand...


I just finished reading this thread... I thought you didn't care about your post count?  

Let's see at nearly 20k in posts you could make a fortune.  Then again, think of what it would be like if they paid you by the character?  Hell, we might actually get more than 10 words per post from you!  That would be amazing!  

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was... Christmas is coming.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> hell, i wish someone would pay me for my posts
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished reading this thread... I thought you didn't care about your post count?
> 
> Let's see at nearly 20k in posts you could make a fortune.  Then again, think of what it would be like if they paid you by the character?  Hell, we might actually get more than 10 words per post from you!  That would be amazing!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

post COUNT
LOL
but it would be nice to get paid for this
lol


----------



## Immanuel

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell, i wish someone would pay me for my posts
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading this thread... I thought you didn't care about your post count?
> 
> Let's see at nearly 20k in posts you could make a fortune.  Then again, think of what it would be like if they paid you by the character?  Hell, we might actually get more than 10 words per post from you!  That would be amazing!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post COUNT
> LOL
> but it would be nice to get paid for this
> lol
Click to expand...


Wow!! Twelve words that time... I see you're practicing for the big leagues. 

BTW LOL doesn't count as a word.  It's an abbreviation and I was all set to tell you that it has to be in the dictionary to count like in Scrabble.  But, I went to dictionary.com and they actually have it!  So that blew that out of the water.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading this thread... I thought you didn't care about your post count?
> 
> Let's see at nearly 20k in posts you could make a fortune.  Then again, think of what it would be like if they paid you by the character?  Hell, we might actually get more than 10 words per post from you!  That would be amazing!
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> post COUNT
> LOL
> but it would be nice to get paid for this
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!! Twelve words that time... I see you're practicing for the big leagues.
> 
> BTW LOL doesn't count as a word.  It's an abbreviation and I was all set to tell you that it has to be in the dictionary to count like in Scrabble.  But, I went to dictionary.com and they actually have it!  So that blew that out of the water.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?


----------



## Immanuel

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> post COUNT
> LOL
> but it would be nice to get paid for this
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Twelve words that time... I see you're practicing for the big leagues.
> 
> BTW LOL doesn't count as a word.  It's an abbreviation and I was all set to tell you that it has to be in the dictionary to count like in Scrabble.  But, I went to dictionary.com and they actually have it!  So that blew that out of the water.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?
Click to expand...


It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Twelve words that time... I see you're practicing for the big leagues.
> 
> BTW LOL doesn't count as a word.  It's an abbreviation and I was all set to tell you that it has to be in the dictionary to count like in Scrabble.  But, I went to dictionary.com and they actually have it!  So that blew that out of the water.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

ah, i see your point now


----------



## Meister

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Twelve words that time... I see you're practicing for the big leagues.
> 
> BTW LOL doesn't count as a word.  It's an abbreviation and I was all set to tell you that it has to be in the dictionary to count like in Scrabble.  But, I went to dictionary.com and they actually have it!  So that blew that out of the water.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?


----------



## Immanuel

Meister said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
Click to expand...


Isn't that what a politician does?

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when has it been established you must meet a minumum word count to be a valid post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
Click to expand...

thats exactly what shes saying


----------



## Immanuel

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
Click to expand...


He!

Immie


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't but if you want to get paid the big bucks, you have to learn to spiel the crap like a politician.  The more words that say absolutely nothing the better.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
Click to expand...

I thought she was a he?


----------



## Meister

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought she was a he?
Click to expand...

Yeah without pictures...I'm pretty confused


----------



## DiveCon

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

oops 
sorry bout that


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying....baffle em' with bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought she was a he?
Click to expand...

well, its YOUR fault


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was a he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, its YOUR fault
Click to expand...


lol

What did I do now???


----------



## Immanuel

Meister said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was a he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah without pictures...I'm pretty confused
Click to expand...


Trust me... you don't want a picture of me.  There is nothing there... move along.

Me *is* a he. 

Immie


----------



## Emma

Immanuel said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was a he?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah without pictures...I'm pretty confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me... you don't want a picture of me.  There is nothing there... move along.
> 
> Me *is* a he.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Of course you realize this means you must provide a photo .

PM me one and then I'll tell everyone how freakin' hawt you are


----------



## Immanuel

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly what shes saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops
> sorry bout that
Click to expand...


Absolutely no problem.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was a he?
> 
> 
> 
> well, its YOUR fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> What did I do now???
Click to expand...

your name on that OTHER board
LOL


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its YOUR fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> What did I do now???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your name on that OTHER board
> LOL
Click to expand...




Everyone thought I was an old Jewish man


----------



## paperview

YAY!  oldandtired's thread has reached 2nd highest post count.

Just 75 more posts to make it to the top!


----------



## Emma

paperview said:


> YAY!  oldandtired's thread has reached 2nd highest post count.
> 
> Just 75 more posts to make it to the top!



What are we doing anyway LOL


----------



## paperview

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> What did I do now???
> 
> 
> 
> your name on that OTHER board
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thought I was an old Jewish man
Click to expand...

You're not?


----------



## paperview

Emma said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!  oldandtired's thread has reached 2nd highest post count.
> 
> Just 75 more posts to make it to the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are we doing anyway LOL
Click to expand...

oldandtired is shooting for the record.


lol.


----------



## Immanuel

Emma said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah without pictures...I'm pretty confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... you don't want a picture of me.  There is nothing there... move along.
> 
> Me *is* a he.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you realize this means you must provide a photo .
> 
> PM me one and then I'll tell everyone how freakin' hawt you are
Click to expand...


How about this one?

Would you believe that I am in the witness protection program and my warden... er, contact has absolutely forbidden it?  

No, neither would I, but I'm not providing a picture.  Y'all will have to believe me when I say:


> 'Cause online I'm out in Hollywood
> I'm 6 foot 5 and I look damn good
> I drive a Maserati
> I'm a black-belt in karate
> And I love a good glass of wine
> It turns girls on that Im mysterious
> I tell them I don't want nothing serious
> 'Cause even on a slow day
> I could have a three way
> Chat with two women at one time
> Im so much cooler online
> So much cooler online



Thanks Brad.

Immie


----------



## Emma

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your name on that OTHER board
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thought I was an old Jewish man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not?
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> YAY!  oldandtired's thread has reached 2nd highest post count.
> 
> Just 75 more posts to make it to the top!



My contributions shine...I know it.


----------



## bodecea

New day...let's get this show on the road, people!


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> New day...let's get this show on the road, people!



*Hey gang, I know, Let's put on a show!!!*


​


----------



## Oddball

Judy Garland back in the day...

Yummy!


----------



## kwc57

Dude said:


> Judy Garland back in the day...
> 
> Yummy!



Thank God you didn't say Mickey!!!


----------



## Emma

Onward!


----------



## kwc57

Dude can sing and Emma can dance.  I'll get the band together and we can handle the music.  Bod, do you know any jokes?


----------



## del

we can use my dad's barn.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Dude can sing and Emma can dance.  I'll get the band together and we can handle the music.  Bod, do you know any jokes?



Yes, but he's a member here and his feelings are fragile.


----------



## Emma

del said:


> we can use my dad's barn.



Alright!!!


----------



## kwc57

del said:


> we can use my dad's barn.



Swell!!!


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude can sing and Emma can dance.  I'll get the band together and we can handle the music.  Bod, do you know any jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he's a member here and his feelings are fragile.
Click to expand...


Do I get two or three guesses and would they all be correct?


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude can sing and Emma can dance.  I'll get the band together and we can handle the music.  Bod, do you know any jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he's a member here and his feelings are fragile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I get two or three guesses and would they all be correct?
Click to expand...


You seem like a smart guy....I'd say "yes".


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have
> 
> and have actually suceeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure shock treatments won't do you some good?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


They might.  Let me hook you up -- and zap you.  Then we'll know for sure.  A scientific experiment!  Thanks for volunteering, Immster.


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Me too, truth be told.
> 
> I suspect he was trying to shock me.
> 
> Possibly to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure shock treatments won't do you some good?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might.  Let me hook you up -- and zap you.  Then we'll know for sure.  A scientific experiment!  Thanks for volunteering, Immster.
Click to expand...


No problem... sounds like fun to me.  Do I get a lollipop when it is all over?  

Immie


----------



## noose4

hello again!!!


----------



## mal

Vanity bump...



peace...


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure shock treatments won't do you some good?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might.  Let me hook you up -- and zap you.  Then we'll know for sure.  A scientific experiment!  Thanks for volunteering, Immster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem... sounds like fun to me.  Do I get a lollipop when it is all over?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Well, I'm pretty sure they put something like a heavy tongue depressor in between your teeth DURING the festivities.

Does that count?


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> They might.  Let me hook you up -- and zap you.  Then we'll know for sure.  A scientific experiment!  Thanks for volunteering, Immster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem... sounds like fun to me.  Do I get a lollipop when it is all over?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure they put something like a heavy tongue depressor in between your teeth DURING the festivities.
> 
> Does that count?
Click to expand...


Well, I suppose there's lots of fiber in that.  

Immie


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem... sounds like fun to me.  Do I get a lollipop when it is all over?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure they put something like a heavy tongue depressor in between your teeth DURING the festivities.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose there's lots of fiber in that.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Depending on what it's made of.  But if not, sure.  You get the lollipop when you're up to it -- after the sparks fly!


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure they put something like a heavy tongue depressor in between your teeth DURING the festivities.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose there's lots of fiber in that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on what it's made of.  But if not, sure.  You get the lollipop when you're up to it -- after the sparks fly!
Click to expand...


Good... settled... just make sure the lollipop is not grape!

Immie


----------



## JenT

Liability said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure they put something like a heavy tongue depressor in between your teeth DURING the festivities.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose there's lots of fiber in that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on what it's made of.  But if not, sure.  You get the lollipop when you're up to it -- after the sparks fly!
Click to expand...


somebody sure knows a lot about the process...


----------



## Liability

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose there's lots of fiber in that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what it's made of.  But if not, sure.  You get the lollipop when you're up to it -- after the sparks fly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> somebody sure knows a lot about the process...
Click to expand...


I read a lot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

kwc57 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> we can use my dad's barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swell!!!
Click to expand...


Hey, Beavis, he said swell  huh uhuh huuhuh huhuhuuh uhhuu huuh huuhhuu huhuh


----------



## Oldandtired

323 and counting..

How many for the record?

Thanks for the support folks!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Oldandtired said:


> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!



yes wee weed can!


----------



## Oldandtired

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes wee weed can!
Click to expand...


LMAO..

His new mantra...

Yes we wee'd can...

Good stuff Frank!


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what it's made of.  But if not, sure.  You get the lollipop when you're up to it -- after the sparks fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody sure knows a lot about the process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read a lot.
Click to expand...


I don't Read the Articles...



peace...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stick by my friends...so I am done with Hannity.I am here to share my views as a fiscal conservative, libertarian.....Looking forward to a great time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from there too.   One of the mods made what I thought was a bad point on the patriot act, I told him that those who would give up liberty for security deserve neither (famous quote) and he banned me for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is lame.
Click to expand...


What a joke. ~BH


----------



## JenT

I love the people at Hannity, most of the mods, and Sean Hannity himself. Great site. 

(okay even that one mod is a good man)

and I'm grateful to be here


----------



## paperview

Oldandtired said:


> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!


17 more posts and you will own the Title, oldandtired.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 17 more posts and you will own the Title, oldandtired.
Click to expand...


Why did you change your avie to a Hustler Magazine image?

Is your real life name "Clit?"


----------



## bodecea

Moving along to that record, OldandTired.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> Moving along to that record, OldandTired.



Coincidentally, "OldandTired" is Bodey's lover's nickname for Bodey!


----------



## kwc57

JenT said:


> I love the people at Hannity, most of the mods, and Sean Hannity himself. Great site.
> 
> (okay even that one mod is a good man)
> 
> and I'm grateful to be here



It used to be, but not for quite some time.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the people at Hannity, most of the mods, and Sean Hannity himself. Great site.
> 
> (okay even that one mod is a good man)
> 
> and I'm grateful to be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be, but not for quite some time.
Click to expand...


The Golden Years were with Mods 1, 2 and even 3.   But even Golden Years end.

This is a very nice place to come to.


----------



## Immanuel

paperview said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 17 more posts and you will own the Title, oldandtired.
Click to expand...


Quick!  We need a mod to lock the thread! 

Immie


----------



## bodecea

Immanuel said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 323 and counting..
> 
> How many for the record?
> 
> Thanks for the support folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 17 more posts and you will own the Title, oldandtired.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick!  We need a mod to lock the thread!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



No!  No!  No!


----------



## mal

And another...



peace...


----------



## Liability

*THIS is an official wtf BUMP!*

Bump!

WTF?


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> *THIS is an official wtf BUMP!*
> 
> Bump!
> 
> WTF?



Ah, you're just trying to help O&T get the record.

Oh darnit, I just added another post.  

Immie


----------



## goldcatt

Records are made to be broken.


----------



## Immanuel

goldcatt said:


> Records are made to be broken.



And defended... ah shoot!  There's another freeby post!

For instance, do you think the New York Giants wanted to lose the Super Bowl to the Patriots a couple of years ago and allow the Patriots to become the first 16 game Perfect Season winner snapping the record of the Dolphins?  Heck no!  The Giants were the last team with the chance to stop the Patriots and they succeeded with just a few seconds to spare too.

Immie


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving along to that record, OldandTired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, "OldandTired" is Bodey's lover's nickname for Bodey!
Click to expand...


Tee-hee!...



peace...


----------



## noose4

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkjkgyhaNLE]YouTube - Hank Aaron: The Shot[/ame]


----------



## paperview

Now officially tied with First Place!






One more to go to break the record!

Who wants the honor?


----------



## del

what?


----------



## paperview

Well that was anti-climatic.


----------



## noose4

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTev5pSuYLk]YouTube - 1980 Miracle On Ice[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS is an official wtf BUMP!*
> 
> Bump!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're just trying to help O&T get the record.
> 
> Oh darnit, I just added another post.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



Guilty!

And now of course you are a willing accomplice!

Mwuahahaha!

Evil Plans, Inc. is a GREAT company to work for.  The pay isn't too shabby and benefits are stupendous, plus there's a chance we might be getting TARP funds!


----------



## paperview

*You did it oldandtired!*

You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.



Congratulations!


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> *You did it oldandtired!*
> 
> You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!



And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!

This IS an amazing Board!


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did it oldandtired!*
> 
> You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!
> 
> This IS an amazing Board!
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?


----------



## paperview

Liability said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did it oldandtired!*
> 
> You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!
> 
> This IS an amazing Board!
Click to expand...

So says the talking Dick.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did it oldandtired!*
> 
> You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!
> 
> This IS an amazing Board!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the talking Dick.
Click to expand...



Hey hey hey.

I was talking about JUST your avie.  It was a visual joke.  

Nothing directed against you.  (Unless you _*are*_ a clit, in which case I can see why you'd be getting upset.)


----------



## bodecea

noose4 said:


> YouTube - 1980 Miracle On Ice



Ah, I remember sitting on the edge of my seat watching that game.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Sidestreamer

Anyone else find it ironic the longest welcome thread at USMB is for a guy by the screen name of oldandtired?


----------



## goldcatt

del said:


> what?


----------



## Immanuel

bodecea said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 1980 Miracle On Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember sitting on the edge of my seat watching that game.  Thanks for the memories.
Click to expand...


I was in boot camp and missed it.

Immie


----------



## paperview

Vermin Armada said:


> Anyone else find it ironic the longest welcome thread at USMB is for a guy by the screen name of oldandtired?


Well how do you think he got that way?


----------



## HUGGY

The T said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did it oldandtired!*
> 
> You made the record for the longest Introduce Yourself thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!
> 
> This IS an amazing Board!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And you put THE *T* in Bigot.  

Obama getting stalled out by the no no no neocons makes him a LIAR?

Why don't you just come clean and admit you don't like having a Ni**er in the white house?

Why pretend you care a crap about america?  It is obvious you don't.  You should change your avatar.  I have seen hundreds of bald eagles up close and personal and I have never seen one as dumb as you.  You do a major disservice to our national bird.


----------



## The T

HUGGY said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a talking clit just congratulated OldandTired!
> 
> This IS an amazing Board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you put THE *T* in Bigot.
> 
> Obama getting stalled out by the no no no neocons makes him a LIAR?
> 
> Why don't you just come clean and admit you don't like having a Ni**er in the white house?
> 
> Why pretend you care a crap about america? It is obvious you don't. You should change your avatar. I have seen hundreds of bald eagles up close and personal and I have never seen one as dumb as you. You do a major disservice to our national bird.
Click to expand...

 
LOL! Keep Beliving brotha'...I LAUGH not with you but AT YOU...

In short? BITE ME...


----------



## Liability

Let's hear it for paperviews' new clit -- er -- I mean -- that is -- new avie!


----------



## paperview

Liability said:


> Let's hear it for paperviews' new clit -- er -- I mean -- that is -- new avie!


Considering how many times he's said the word, 

I'm getting the feeling

when Liability grows up, 

he wants to be a clitty.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear it for paperviews' new clit -- er -- I mean -- that is -- new avie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how many times he's said the word,
> 
> I'm getting the feeling
> 
> when Liability grows up,
> 
> he want to be a clitty.
Click to expand...



A clitty?

You have a very interesting vocabulary.

Not a good or well developed one.  But interesting.

And the "word" in question isn't a real word.  It's just an abbreviation.

Consider yourself tipped off.

Now, back to the actual topic.  Your avie.  When did you first start to equate the Martini Olive with a part of human female anatomy?


----------



## paperview

Obsess much, Liab?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Well this thread has taken an interesting turn....



Boom chicka-wow-wow....


----------



## The T

Being Banned From the Hannity PC Fold in any form or fashion even a time out from that crew of misfits... is a badge of MERIT...

Wear it proudly.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Obsess much, Liab?



No.  No.  Not at all, in fact.

I made a simple and rather obvious comment about your prior avie.  You then took a shot at me.  Then you CHANGED your avie from a symbolic vaginal image to a more photographic one of an apparently naked woman with her private area more or less concealed by the interesting shape of a martini glass with martini and olive.

I complimented that change, noting that you were retaining the theme.  And here you are acting all supercilious because I had the audacity to comment again about your chosen avie.   You are a bit  . 

If I am "obsessing", then you are, by definition, also obsessing.

But, thanks for asking.

Oh, and in your defensive deflection, you failed to answer the question posed.  Must have been a mere oversight on your part, undoubtedly.  So let me toss it out to you again:

When did you first start to equate the Martini Olive with a part of human female anatomy?


----------



## Liability

The T said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you put THE *T* in Bigot.
> 
> Obama getting stalled out by the no no no neocons makes him a LIAR?
> 
> Why don't you just come clean and admit you don't like having a Ni**er in the white house?
> 
> Why pretend you care a crap about america? It is obvious you don't. You should change your avatar. I have seen hundreds of bald eagles up close and personal and I have never seen one as dumb as you. You do a major disservice to our national bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Keep Beliving brotha'...I LAUGH not with you but AT YOU...
> 
> In short? BITE ME...
Click to expand...



If you put the "T" in bigot, as DRuggy suggests, then without you, it would just be the BIG O?


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> Being Banned From the Hannity PC Fold in any form or fashion even a time out from that crew of misfits... is a badge of MERIT...
> 
> Wear it proudly.



I do.


----------



## DiveCon

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being Banned From the Hannity PC Fold in any form or fashion even a time out from that crew of misfits... is a badge of MERIT...
> 
> Wear it proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
Click to expand...

how many times was it you got that dreaded "permaban"?

LOL
only to go back begging to be let back in
i wouldnt call that "wearing it like a badge"


----------



## The T

DiveCon said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being Banned From the Hannity PC Fold in any form or fashion even a time out from that crew of misfits... is a badge of MERIT...
> 
> Wear it proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times was it you got that dreaded "permaban"?
> 
> LOL
> only to go back begging to be let back in
> i wouldnt call that "wearing it like a badge"
Click to expand...

 
That's because Bodie is an admitted usurper of Hannity Rules, and resides there as we speak as a RETREAD.


----------



## del

right about now would be a good time to end the trip down memory lane at hannity.
thanks!


----------



## Toro

ibtl&b!


----------



## Dis

del said:


> right about now would be a good time to end the trip down memory lane at hannity.
> thanks!



Did you mean NOW now, or pretty soon now? Cuz you're not really all that clear...


----------



## Xenophon

Can we all neg rep xotoxi for bring this here now?


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> Can we all neg rep xotoxi for bring this here now?



Only if we can practice on you to make sure we get it just right...


----------



## paperview

Did I get this one in before the wire?


----------



## paperview

Yup.


----------



## Xenophon

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all neg rep xotoxi for bring this here now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if we can practice on you to make sure we get it just right...
Click to expand...

Oh, so now you think these dickheads are cool and haven't shitted all over the place?


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all neg rep xotoxi for bring this here now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if we can practice on you to make sure we get it just right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so now you think these dickheads are cool and haven't shitted all over the place?
Click to expand...


You taking after JB, and twisting people's words?  Tsktsk.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## Xenophon

I am?

they say xotoxi is responsible for this shit, I say could we do something to him for it, and you say I should get it first.

How exactly am i twisting words.


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> I am?
> 
> they say xotoxi is responsible for this shit, I say could we do something to him for it, and you say I should get it first.
> 
> How exactly am i twisting words.



THe implication below that I'm suddenly all for the current round of knucklehead losers...



Xenophon said:


> Oh, so now you think these dickheads are cool and haven't shitted all over the place?



I trust you're not serious about negging him anyway; thus my original response.


----------



## Xenophon

I don't like their crap here Dis, whatever problem they had elsewhere should stay the fuck elsewhere.


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> I don't like their crap here Dis, whatever problem they had elsewhere should stay the fuck elsewhere.



THat's the Mods problem to deal with - not yours.  Del put a stop to it, but you're here bringing it up again.  How's that leaving it elsewhere?


----------



## Xenophon

Dis said:


> THat's the Mods problem to deal with - not yours.


I post here too, I get to have my say no matter who 'looks into it.'

And in case you didn't notice Dis, its not for YOU to say what problem belongs to who, you aern't a mod here either.


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THat's the Mods problem to deal with - not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I post here too, I get to have my say no matter who 'looks into it.'
> 
> And in case you didn't notice Dis, its not for YOU to say what problem belongs to who, you aern't a mod here either.
Click to expand...


No, but I'm not sitting here pissing in my beer after a Mod put a stop to it, either.


----------



## Xenophon

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THat's the Mods problem to deal with - not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I post here too, I get to have my say no matter who 'looks into it.'
> 
> And in case you didn't notice Dis, its not for YOU to say what problem belongs to who, you aern't a mod here either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I'm not sitting here pissing in my beer after a Mod put a stop to it, either.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should make a diva 'I'm leaving forever' post about it.

Remind me who did that Dis.


----------

